# above ground pools



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

was asked to drain and remove a large pool for $300!
was told this is what all there vendors were doing it for.(ya right)


myself I may drain for that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL been there done that last week.

12 feet wide by 24 feet long above ground pool.Told me bid approval was for $400.00 and I said not by me.

I think HUD pays more than that but not sure I have been getting between $600.00 and $800.00 and still not worth the time and hassle


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

And they will want the depression filled too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

yes they will Fremont.The brothers are famous for that


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> And they will want the depression filled too?


Ya have been asked that in the past. I have done alot of pool removals and the cheaps I have ever done was for $700 after discount.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

I was trapped by AMS on HUD home for $600.00 never again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Amen brothers! No way would I even think about it those prices. Price of dirt and the delivery surcharges anymore are more the $300 alone. 

Good luck


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Damn i am glad we don't see pools up here!!!!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We did one a couple winters ago. Still was maybe 6" of water or better in the bottom of the above ground pool, they insisted on removal. Can't remember how much I got approval for. I never thought I'd have to purchase pick axe's for my guys, and it was the first and last time we've ever used them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> We did one a couple winters ago. Still was maybe 6" of water or better in the bottom of the above ground pool, they insisted on removal. Can't remember how much I got approval for. I never thought I'd have to purchase pick axe's for my guys, and it was the first and last time we've ever used them.


Did one 2 winters ago. Was full of water(ice)18' round $2500 chop down and haul away.:clap:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ouch. That's some ice. 



mbobbish734 said:


> Did one 2 winters ago. Was full of water(ice)18' round $2500 chop down and haul away.:clap:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Ouch. That's some ice.


Three guys with axes for about 4 hrs. Wish I took more pics it was for an agent. Ice was there till may.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Chainsaws are a LOT less work on ice. I use one i found in a repo on plow burms that are frozen solid..............


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

That sentence right there makes me glad I don't plow snow.



mtmtnman said:


> I use one i found in a repo on plow burms that are frozen solid..............


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> That sentence right there makes me glad I don't plow snow.


I'll plow over mowing any day. That said i have the proper equipment. Vee plow on my truck, ATV with plow, Multiple walk behind blowers and a 30HP utility tractor with a loader and a 60" PTO powered blower. Unfortunately i am 20K behind on snow removal this winter due to lack of snow!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Depending on who the National is, you could just deny it and either "all their other vendors" will jump on it, or they will call you back.
They counter with $325.
You counter with $700.
They counter with $330.
You counter with $725.
They say final offer is $330.
You agree that final offer is $750.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> And they will want the depression filled too?


Isn't that HUD standard?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Depending on who the National is, you could just deny it and either "all their other vendors" will jump on it, or they will call you back.
> They counter with $325.
> You counter with $700.
> They counter with $330.
> ...


Yup


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

I went by property yesterday and the pool was gone. I guess there are some out there that will work for nothing.to bad they left the pump and sand container behind:whistling


----------

